# 105 shifter throw adjustment?



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

New bike with 105 shifters (they're great) but wondering if there's anyway to shorten the shifting throwing action? by this, shortening the amount of distance I have to push the lever to engage either an upshift or a downshift?

Note: I'm happy if there's not a way...just searched the threads and didn't see nothin' so thought I'd ask.

thanks!
Joe

PS -PJ352 - If you see this, please take note I heeded your advice and test rode bunches of bikes and made sure it was fitted to me before leaving the shop.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

josephr said:


> New bike with 105 shifters (they're great) but wondering if there's anyway to shorten the shifting throwing action? by this, shortening the amount of distance I have to push the lever to engage either an upshift or a downshift?
> 
> Note: I'm happy if there's not a way...just searched the threads and didn't see nothin' so thought I'd ask.
> 
> ...


Glad you took the advice. I hope it paid off and you got a bike that you'll love and fits well. 

After building some saddle time, if you experience any discomfort, don't be bashful about going back and asking the fitter to tweak fit. It's pretty common to have to do so while acclimating to road riding, then the 'evolution of fit' slows down some.

To answer your question, unfortunately no, there's no way to shorten throws between shifts. Reach (with the use of shims) yes, but not throws.


----------

